# Stretchable Fluorocarbon Over Monofilament Leaders?



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

My Review of Soft Steel's Fluoro-Stretch Leader Line!

Fluoro-Stretch is a stretchable fluorocarbon leader produced by Okuma's Soft Steel. It is a true fluorocarbon leader line that can stretch like monofilament. It was perfected by tuna jiggers off California targeting Yellowfin & Bluefin. It has since gone through some modifications by the manufacturer in Japan. Independent testers like BDOutdoors have tested the knot strength and found that the 40lb fluorocarbon won't break when subjected to 57lbs of force (look up "Stretchable FLUOROCARBON by Soft Steel USA-OKUMA" on YouTube).

This line is a game changer. For anglers using braid backing this new product has opened new windows.


----------

